# My new toy arrived



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

My new toy arrived friday afternoon about 4:30. The truck driver must have really put the pedal to the metal. I called them on Wednesday afternoon and they picked it up thursday morning. They had a truck coming back from Pennsylvania, and I caught them at the right time. I am pretty sure that they did not buy any permits; the driver said he made it all the way across Illinois and he told the guy at the weigh station that he was taking the farm exemption, and did not go over 45mph. At least he made it here with it, and Saturday I got the monitor put in it, and tomorrow we are going to get the wheels moved out. There is only about 40" between them; at that distance I will be driving on the windrow. We should be bailing some hay latter in the week. The salesman sent me a text today asking if I was pleased with the tractor, and so far I am.

















































I remember right, the salesman did tell me that they had put in a new headliner, now I not sure they the dealer did that or the previous owner.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

SaWEEEET!!!!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Appears to be in good shape.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice. She is narrow in the rear.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

It’s kinda like Christmas morning here too when something new (to us usually) shows up. Good luck with the new arrival????


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Nice. She is narrow in the rear.


Ya, that is what I thought when I first saw it. Had I known that those wheels were so close together I would of tried to get the dealership to widen them out.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

CowboyRam said:


> Ya, that is what I thought when I first saw it. Had I known that those wheels were so close together I would of tried to get the dealership to widen them out.


Since your plan is to pull a baler with it I would move the wheels out. You won't be able to get real crazy because you need room for the duals on the rear axle. As long as the wedges on the hubs aren't stuck too bad its not a horrible job the move the rear wheels. Also the front axle is easy to move as well, providing the tie rods cooperate. Before you put this tractor in service, make sure you check the condition of the power terminal that brings power from the batteries into the electrical center in the lower front right corner of the cab. The stud that brings power through the cab frame is notorious for corroding and causing low voltage problems. It is a cheap easy fix. Also take note of the solenoid that is right beside it, those can fail too. Also not an expensive fix.

Enjoy your tractor!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really nice purchase. Good luck with it Cowboy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Enjoy, always great to get new toys.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice tractor! I hope it serves you well.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Have fun!

Ralph


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Looking good!! At least with the wheels in you could answer the question, 'is my butt wide' true fully. :lol:

Larry


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

That one is in good shape. Better than mine cosmeticly.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

StxPecans said:


> That one is in good shape. Better than mine cosmeticly.


The paint on the hood is not real good, has a lot of white showing through, a bit faded, but I am good with that. They did put in a new headliner. I think it is in pretty good shape.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Yep, it's narrow on the back side. Hope it does what you ask of it and more.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Wethay said:


> Yep, it's narrow on the back side. Hope it does what you ask of it and more.


Ya. We worked on widing out the wheels today, but was not able to get the inside hubs to come free on one side and the other could not get the wheel to push off the hub. Broke three bolts. Not sure how to get those hubs free. We went ahead and hooked to the baler today and baled our ryegrass; I was baling at 5mph tonight. I am very happy with it.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Do those wheels have wedges in them to clamp to the axle?


----------

